# Pup seems wary of crate



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Try to find the book "Crate games" by Susan Garrett. That will give you ideas how to make the crate a fun place. One of the things I did with Tess, was throwing little treats in her crate when she was outside the crate. It didn't take long for her to realize that the crate was a place to inspect from time to time, to find the treats. I also used it for hide and seek games. Tess is almost 17 monhs now and still sleeps in her crate...


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks. I'm trying to toss treats in for Lucca to retrieve them and then i close the door for awhile and open the door for him to come out. I coerced him to go into the crate to sleep, shut the door and lay down in front of his crate and pretended to be asleep. Surprisingly, Lucca didnt make any sound and he fell asleep shortly. But once he wakes up, he starts to whimper. 

I'm desperate to train him to be used to the crate as I'll need to take him on a long flight when he's a lil' older. I doubt airlines will take non-stop barking dogs onto the plane.


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Luccagr,

I am currently working with crate games as well. I'm working on making Gauge comfortable sleeping in it. Last night I placed a towel in the bottom of it, and tossed toys in it for him to retrieve. I turned it into a game by the end of the night I just tossed the favorite toy of the night into the kennel and closed the gate. I also am allowing him to sleep in the kennel in my room. Acts as an association that he is not being isolated from me and is safe in the kennel.

Best of luck with it. 
Where did you get your pup from?


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Are you feeding meals inside the crate? Also, does he understand the concept of "stay"? I would work on putting him in there when he's lower energy *without* closing the door and asking him to stay while you mill about the house and do your chores, just to acquaint him with the idea of staying in there and becoming comfortable.


----------

